# new twist on peach dumplings



## neldarez

no matter what I do I can't put the picture on! grrrr. maybe I could send it to my email and then be able to get the picture, I'll give it a try!


Peach Dumplings

2 whole large peaches
2 8 oz cans crescent rolls
2 sticks butter
1-1/2 cup sugar
1 tsp vanilla
cinnamon, to taste
1 12 oz can Mountain Dew 

Peel and pit peaches. Cut both peaches into 8 slices. Roll each peach slice in a crescent roll. Place in a 9 x 13 buttered pan.
Melt butter, then add sugar and barely stir. Add vanilla, stir, and pour entire mixture over peaches. Pour Mountain Dew around the edges of the pan. Sprinkle with cinnamon and bake at 350 degrees for 40 minutes. Serve with ice cream, and spoon some of the sweet sauces from the pan over the top.

You want to use a cake pan with sides because this is actually deep.........this is sooooo good, never would have thought it! Everyone has been wanting the recipe, I tried to post the picture but I still can't. Maybe if I sent the picture to Davarm he could put it on....I'll try him


----------



## Reblazed

Sounds like pure heaven ... hot or cold:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


.


----------



## Lake Windsong

Sounds really good, and could easily substitute other fruits, depending on season, from the looks of the recipe. This is a keeper!


----------



## camo2460

Oh my gosh Ms. Nelda Now I have to call my wife at work and have her stop and pick up the fixin's.


----------



## Davarm

neldarez said:


> no matter what I do I can't put the picture on! grrrr. maybe I could send it to my email and then be able to get the picture, I'll give it a try!
> 
> Peach Dumplings
> 
> 2 whole large peaches
> 2 8 oz cans crescent rolls
> 2 sticks butter
> 1-1/2 cup sugar
> 1 tsp vanilla
> cinnamon, to taste
> 1 12 oz can Mountain Dew
> 
> Peel and pit peaches. Cut both peaches into 8 slices. Roll each peach slice in a crescent roll. Place in a 9 x 13 buttered pan.
> Melt butter, then add sugar and barely stir. Add vanilla, stir, and pour entire mixture over peaches. Pour Mountain Dew around the edges of the pan. Sprinkle with cinnamon and bake at 350 degrees for 40 minutes. Serve with ice cream, and spoon some of the sweet sauces from the pan over the top.
> 
> You want to use a cake pan with sides because this is actually deep.........this is sooooo good, never would have thought it! Everyone has been wanting the recipe, I tried to post the picture but I still can't. Maybe if I sent the picture to Davarm he could put it on....I'll try him


OK Ms Nelda, hows that?

Geeze, now I'm going to have to open a jar of last years peaches!


----------



## neldarez

Davarm said:


> OK Ms Nelda, hows that?
> 
> Geeze, now I'm going to have to open a jar of last years peaches!


you're the man!


----------



## Toffee

Could you sub out maybe simple syrup for the dew? We don't drink it at our house.


----------



## Sentry18

Yeah you had me until Mt. Dew. I don't allow Pepsi products into my home.


----------



## neldarez

Toffee said:


> Could you sub out maybe simple syrup for the dew? We don't drink it at our house.


we went to the store and bought a bottle, all I can tell ya is this stuff is delish.........I don't even know what the mtn dew does to it...don't have a clue, but yum yum....I just took another batch out of the oven.......


----------



## Sentry18

I suppose I could try and make it with Mellow Yellow. Besides being a Coke product, it's the delicious and refreshing alternative to the highlighter fluid cocktail that is mt dew.


----------

